# LACTOSE INTOLERANCE TESTING



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone,







Wondering if some of you have ever had a lactose intolernace test done??I know it has something to do with consuming a beverage made of lactose sugar...I am a little worried







about if I have to be off work for the day that sort of thing.Any advise would be appreciated.ThanksKim P


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The LI test is technically a test for lactose maldigestion/malabsorption. That is, it tests for a measured effect and not symptoms. Basically you drink a huge quantity of it and breathe into a bag periodically for a few hours. It measures the amount of gases the gut bacteria make in response to how much lactose is available for them to consume. The less well you digest it, the better they do and the more bacteria gas in the breath.However, that alone doesn't say much because many people who have an abnormal test result aren't bothered by it based on studies done in recent years (implying that LI is largely a medical myth). However, if you have severe symptoms during the test and it says you are malabsorbing it, then you really are intolerant.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

The test itself is easy! Drink some nasty stuff and breathe into a bag every hour. It takes FOUR HOURS though- you will have to miss work. Bring a LOT of reading material. I was so stinkin' BORED! And I turned out to not be intolerant anyways! UGH!


----------

